# E 46 NON HK speaker upgrade (systems without Oem amplifier)



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

Ok i just completed my speaker upgrade

Front: Boston accoustics Pro 6.5 
85 watt rms / 2OO watt piek levels 
Woofer (built in oem place) / tweeter (built in oem mirror housing 
Cross over : built in door

Rear: Boston accoustics RM 6 
50 watt rms / 2OO watt piel levels 
Woofer and cross over and tweeter speaker type coaxal 
(built in oem rear mess grill of bmw)

I dont have a amplifier Oem bmw. I have a philips sound
system oem bmw type biesness with cd changer and tape 
(cd changer in trunk)

If you have a amplifier this wont work because for my system 
you have to take the input signal from the rear speakers and 
if you have a bmw amplifier hk example that signal going to the 
rear speakers is already filtered and has a low pass band signal. 
You need a full band signal.

So i took my music signal from the rear speakers. I let it go to 
the amplifier i added. Its not a expensive amp its a grundig 
4 x 6O watt amp class A/B

From the amplifier i went again back to the rear boston speakers 
with 2 channels and from the amplifier i went to the front speakers. 
In the front door i connected the new cables with the oem cables.

The tweeter fits the oem mirror housing. Just remove the bracket 
and press the tweeter in the foam of the mirror housing. Place some
tape over it so it wont move while driving.

You also need a converter. When you remove the wiring from the bwm
existing speakers you connect the wire to the converter, from there
you add 2 splitters so now you have 4 cables you can connect to the 
amp. On the other end of the amp you have 4 x 6O watt output going to the new speakers.

Converters: 
You need them because amps only have Rca inmputs. Rca is a imput that
is not amplified. So you need the converter to convert the signal 
from the rear speakers that is already amplified by the oem radio to 
turn it into a rca signal that is not amplified.

Pics of install on this page near the bottom 
(let it load a bit because its a heavy page)
http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/showauthor.detail.php?a=Pmmeke

The system now is fenomenal. It produces great midd bass and high
music tones almost without distorsion and it plays a very pure
sounds.

A friend of me installed the system. Hes great with bimmers.
So you get to keep your oem radio, you dont have to cut doors 
(every thing fits) and you have a system now that outpreforms 
any HK system by 3 to 1

front speakers 
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/ProductsPage.asp?ProductID=59&SpecID=4&SeriesID=20

rear speakers 
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/ProductsPage.asp?ProductID=115&SpecID=4&SeriesID=25

-----

Front: 
You have to remove the oem mess grill and use the boston grill.

Explenation from my friend hans 
I installed the pro driver from the outside. It fitted perfectly 
on the inside OEM ring, but then the magnet touched the metal part 
of the door. I noticed that the pro woofer was half an inch to think
in order to be able to fit them on the inside.

So I used the boston grille to cover and protest the speaker cone. 
I have a E46 coupe and there fitting was not problem, but I noticed 
that :

1: The coupe doorpanels are further away from the door than the sedans 
2: The ring whcih stays on the doorpanel after you remove the oem speaker,
is not so thick as the sedan part. So then the woofer come closer to the
panel and further away from the door.

So with a coupé you can use the oem mess front grill and
on a sedan you need the boston grill/mess
Ok thats it. 
Hope some one can use this info


----------

